# peg 1000



## lister321 (30 Jan 2011)

hi i was wondering if anyone had any experience of using polyethylene glycol. and if so where do you buy it ?


----------



## stevebuk (30 Jan 2011)

only in the car radiator..


----------



## mark sanger (31 Jan 2011)

Hi 

I have not had personal use of PEG. 

If you are referring to is for seasoning of wood then I would recommend that letting nature take it's course and do it naturally. 

The reason I say this is that I am indirectly aware of a turner in America that used it some 30 years ago with the work being placed into a museum/collection and 30 years later I understand that they are having problems with the PEG seeping out. Don't know the full details, but doing anything naturally and working with nature instead of forcing it will reap less problems in the long run.


----------



## Dodge (31 Jan 2011)

I experimented with it moons ago and to be honest thought it was a waste of time - let nature take its course.

Everything I put in the stuff seemed to distort and twist. - Let alone discolouring

No doubt someone will tell me I was doing something wrong #-o #-o 

Rog


----------



## petercharlesfagg (1 Feb 2011)

Similar to Dodge I used it several years ago but I was very disappointed with the results.

Firstly the stuff has to be used in a large enough container to accomodate the pieces that you wish to treat, so a LARGE dustbin took up valuable space in my workshop.

When it was filled with pieces I added the PEG and left it for 3 months by which time there was a distinctive odour in the shop every time I opened the door, then I had to remove everything and agitate the mixture then replace the pieces for a further 3 month period!

After 6 months the pieces were then removed and allowed to drain and _dry,_ they never really dried and always felt as if they were coated in slippery plastic. 

Turning them made decent enough bowls but I could never get a good finish using either wax or spray, it wouldn't take sanding sealer and again it felt as if they were still waxy!

If after all that you feel that you must try it for yourself I bought it from Craft Supplies.

Right now I am in the process of trying out some American stuff called Pentacryl, Polycryl and Wood Juice, I will report back at another time with my findings!

Regards Peter.


----------

